# 1950 Wearwell England Boys Sport Racer.



## bairdco (Nov 5, 2015)

So, I posted this bike already, when I found it, didn't know what it was, except that it was all rusty and crusty.

Figured I'd start a new thread now that it's done.

Changed the out for some small half moon torringtons I took off a 20'' girls bike, and set it up like a path racer/city bike so I can ride it.

The drop bar/road bike scene just ain't for me...

Now it's a cool little 9 speed cruiser.

3 speed internal Hercules hub with a 3 speed freewheel and a simplex tour de france derrailuer. 

Got it all shifting perfect, and it's a fun little racer with bizzarro parts on it.

Made a slightly layback seatpost, bent the stock levers to follow the bend in the bars, custom paint, de-rusted everything, and now it's my new favorite bar-hopper.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 5, 2015)

Before:


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 5, 2015)

beauty.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow! What a fast turn around, too! I bet it's fast. How did you paint the two tone?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 1, 2015)

great work


----------



## wrongway (Dec 1, 2015)

Did you keep the drop bars? Selling them? I might be interested.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 1, 2015)

Painted it using Rustoleum 2X cover spray paint, masking tape, and a lot of patience. 

I have the original steel drops, which are pretty standard on cheap ten speeds, and some fancy Nitto Universalidad (however it's spelled.) 

I'd sell 'em, but I don't have paypal and don't wanna ship them. Sorry.

It's a fast little bike. Easy to ride, but the gears are redundant. Mostly keep it in third on the freewheel and click thru the other three in the hub. 

Unless I wanna do wheelies. Then it's first and first.

I've run into a bunch of hardcore roadies who are equally awed and baffled by the bike. It's pretty weird.

Just need the dang headbadge, but I'll probably sell it before I find one...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 1, 2015)

That looks like a lot of fun!


----------

